
Show HN: CreatorPool, a tool to connect content creators and brands - ivanwakeup
https://creatorpool.net
======
ivanwakeup
Hey guys,

Wanted to show a side project i've been working on and get some feedback. I
built this tool after realizing it is hard to find sponsorship as a small time
content creator.

CreatorPool aims to help sponsors find content creators relevant to them. A
couple of features I have in the pipeline are:

CreatorScore - ranking content creator quality Traffic Verification - to
verify site impressions and traffic to content creator domains

I'd really really appreciate any feedback you can offer. How is the usability
of the website? What features do you wish existed? Does the pricing model make
sense?

Thanks a ton.

